# Halloween Costumes Anyone?



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I really enjoy seeing all the creative costumes for Halloween and our small pet shop had an entire table of them for pets......from french maid (yep, seriously), hula girls, bumble bees and beauty queens. They were so creative. I thought this could be a fun thread for everyone out there whose poodles tolerate Halloween costumes (or not). Doubt Sunny will be in a costume.......but would love to see those that do.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I have this. I was going to save it to wish everyone a happy halloween, but I can post it again :


----------



## fantastic poodle (Sep 8, 2012)

*Poodle Bee*

Google Images- sorry about the baby- couldn't resist!
The spider isnt a shephard but wow what a costume!!


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

I thought this was an appropriate costume for Aria, because she is a lil Devil...


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

My favorite !


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

here's Finnegan in his purple Dinosaur costume


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Dressed the boys up two years ago

Matrix









Mitch









Mitch's Halloween "tattoo"


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

Poor Russel ... I don't think he likes either of these costumes.


----------



## Bunny (Jun 14, 2012)

Oooh, Imma have to get Cookie a tatt! How did you do that? A stencil and...something?


----------



## MaryLynn (Sep 8, 2012)

PoodlePowerBC said:


> Poor Russel ... I don't think he likes either of these costumes.


bwahaha I like the ladybug... He's like 'hey guys I'm not a lady...' *sulk*


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

I didn't use a stencil. Just freehand with crayola non-toxic washable marker


----------



## Bunny (Jun 14, 2012)

thanks! I think I have some of those. I'm a terrible artist, so maybe I should go with a ghost....LOL or find a stencil or a first grade teacher.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Well, I _tried t_o convince Chagall wearing a Halloween costume wasn't beneath his dignity, but he simpy wasn't having any of that!!:angry: My girlfriend made Halloween decorations, including a tablecloth, and had some leftover fabric so she made Chagall a bandana. She wanted to make him a cape and hat, too, but he literally stuck his nose up at just wearing the bandana so we gave up. He'll go as himself for Halloween; handsome and funny!umpkin:









*He simply was not amused!
*


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Chagall's Mom -- remembering Sunny's reaction when I tried to put a winter coat on him last December, I am sure Sunny would react likewise. I remember his breeder telling me in a discussion about a winter coat (she found it silly), "ah, I don't put clothes on my poodles.....good luck with that!" Well, she was right!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I never thought i would do it, but the Zoom Room had a halloween party for dogs. You can't show up for a Halloween party without costumes.  Bonnie was, what else, a princess. Jazz had his bandana because he wouldn't leave anything else on, including Bonnie's crown. She left her crown alone, but he kept taking it off. Echo was a press photographer. 

Not good pics, but you get the idea:

































The best costume we saw was a chihuahua in a toy wooden airplane with a stick the owner pushed it around with sitting in the cockpit with a snoopy costume on.


----------



## Arcticfox (Dec 12, 2011)

Carley's Mom said:


> My favorite !


That poodle looks alarmingly horselike. Reminds me of the ponydoodle webpage :smile:


----------



## Tuffcookie (Dec 22, 2010)

Miss Minnie Mouse Gracie!










Cindy


----------



## peepers (Apr 13, 2012)

*pierre's costume*

What a HOT DOG!!! Usually he's a fireman, and that never photographs well, so I thought this year we'd try something a little easier on the camera. He loved it the first minute it came out of the package.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Oh my! Pierre looks just hot diggity dog! How sweet.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

*The look says it all*

One look says it all...


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Bug doesn't look really all that impressed with being, well, a bug. lol


----------



## KidWhisperer (Apr 3, 2012)

*Sammi's First Costume*

Look out, Tebow, here comes Sammi-bow!!! The boys wanted her to wear a football player costume, of all things! So she has a jersey, but I added the cute bows, just 'cause. The back of the shirt says, "Wide Retriever".


Halloween 2012 (3) by ladykej, on Flickr​


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Sammi looks so cute and raring to go get those treats and goblins!


----------



## Jdcollins (Feb 3, 2011)

Her name was Lola.. She was a show girl... With yellow feathers in her hair.... Lol


----------



## Jdcollins (Feb 3, 2011)

We aren't sure what rusty was... he had a blue snowflake on his hip but rubbed it off ... Some said he looked like a sappy poet lol


----------



## Sara♥Venus (Sep 14, 2012)

We live in a condo, so no kids will be ringing our doorbell for treats  But that won't stop us from dressing up! 

We dressed up as penguins! :lol:


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

Panda and I went to a Halloween party tonight. Here are some pics..


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

I love love love everyone's pictures. Due to hurricane sandy our trick or treat got moved to this sat. I'm planning on bring my toys out to trick or treat. Not sure if they will enjoy it or not. It's going to be our first year. If they don't like going house to house this year then we will stay home and wait for trick or treaters next year. I'll let u know this sat.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I hope you all have a great time Saturday!


----------



## flyingpoodle (Feb 5, 2012)

Jacamar, I live in Oregon, home of the ducks, and will be showing around your photos at work on Monday! I work with some hard core fans. (Who are pretty used to a daily round of poodle puppy photos.)


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

Aria got to go trick or treating with her best friend... 









Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## flyingpoodle (Feb 5, 2012)

*Mea culpa*

Not being a football fan, I am embarrassed to say I have been informed those are packers shades of green and yellow. Go Poodles!


----------



## poo lover (Nov 7, 2012)

Zebradoodle Kruz


----------

